# The Firousi Three



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Some pics I took today.

.jpg[/img]


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, lol. They are beautiful cats*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are lovely


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely - I like the first one


----------



## kotarache (May 11, 2008)

They are so gentle. Very beautiful cats, congrats.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

They're gorgeous


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i agreee with all of the above


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

All really gorgeous cats but that 1st one is absolutally gorgeous.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow what beautifull cats. how do you get pics like that. soon as i pick up camera my 2 cats take off


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

gorgeous babies.. love the top pic... looks the the feet are too big


----------



## Silver deer (May 7, 2008)

Wow, what gorgeous cats! I'm in love with the first one as well


----------

